# Create an App!!!!



## kanealmond (Jul 17, 2016)

I'm an IT professional and part of my job is to drive efficiency and improve upon pre-developed applications and programs.  This site needs an application that could be downloaded from google play or the App Store.  It would make it so much easier to review the site, create threads, and upload photos.  If anyone reads this and agrees, please chime in.  I would be willing to be part of a team to develop an app and see if we could make it work.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 17, 2016)

There's the mobile version which works nice. Also the forum comes up in tapatalk and works with in that app as well.


----------



## kanealmond (Jul 17, 2016)

The mobile version never allows me to submit a post, no matter of I'm on an apple or android device.  Always have to switch to desktop in order to submit.


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 17, 2016)

kanealmond said:


> The mobile version never allows me to submit a post, no matter of I'm on an apple or android device.  Always have to switch to desktop in order to submit.



Really? The mobile version is almost all I use


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jul 17, 2016)

c farmer said:


> Really? The mobile version is almost all I use


Me too.

No offense but I get enough of "drive efficiency" bs at work. I come here knowing I can get content not delivery. Other than  ocasional hiccups I got no major issues  interfacing so let's not fix what works.

I had my share of paid apps (or free apps from paid services) that don't work well. I dont think I would bother downloading a SMF app.


----------

